# Temperatura máxima Agosto/2007



## Vince (7 Ago 2007 às 20:48)

Qual será a temperatuta máxima que será registada durante este mês de Agosto por uma estação oficial em Portugal (Continente e Ilhas) ?


----------



## Rogério Martins (7 Ago 2007 às 21:05)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

Votei ente 42 e 43...penso que AGOSTO sera sim um mes quente mas sera tambem bastante inconstante em termos de temperaturas e condicoes meteorologicas....


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Ago 2007 às 21:05)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

OOps, enganei-me. Queria pôr o intervalo >=42 e <43. Não sei se é possível emendar...


----------



## Minho (8 Ago 2007 às 00:22)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

Votei na primeira opção. Face aos panoramas actuais acho praticamente impossível que se passem dos 42ºC...


----------



## mocha (9 Ago 2007 às 09:24)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

Minho tou contigo tb votei na 1ª opção, não sei pk mas não me parece k a temp va atingir valores maximos mt altos, a ver vamos


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2007 às 10:19)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

Eu votei no 45-46

Para o fim de Agosto tenho um "feeling" que vamos ter mais calor.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Ago 2007 às 18:32)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

Votei entre 42º e 43º acho o mais correcto


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2007 às 18:37)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

Tenho um feeling que me diz que a 2ªopção é a correcta, vamos ver se o meu feeling tem razão


----------



## Fil (9 Ago 2007 às 19:07)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

Eu votei em ">= 43 e < 44". Tenho um "feeling" que para o fim do mês o calor vai apertar mais um pouco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2007 às 21:54)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

Após ter errado a anterior votação (à semelhança do Fil) por *0,1 ºC*,  vou votar nesta nova sondagem. 
Se, na sondagem anterior, o intervalo fosse *> 42 ºC* e *<= 44 ºC*, teria acertado, era só questão de pôr um 
*= *depois do *<*. 
Bem, tirando isso, penso que este voltará a ser um mês quente e parecido com o anterior, talvez.
Não esquecer que o anterior nos surpreendeu pela positiva, aquecendo muito no final.
Concluíndo, penso que os valores atingidos irão corresponder ao intervalo *=> 44 ºC* _e_ *< 45 ºC*

Abraços !


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Ago 2007 às 23:09)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

Bem, por este andar nem sequer 40º vamos ter.


----------



## Minho (9 Ago 2007 às 23:51)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*



mocha disse:


> Minho tou contigo tb votei na 1ª opção, não sei pk mas não me parece k a temp va atingir valores maximos mt altos, a ver vamos



Bora lá mocha, vamos dar cabo disto


----------



## Rog (10 Ago 2007 às 00:18)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

Bem eu fui para os 43-44...
Penso que lá para o fim do mês isto aquece


----------



## RMira (10 Ago 2007 às 10:28)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

Eu votei entre >= 44 e <45 porque vamos ter Verão no final do mês.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2007 às 23:51)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

Bem, eu também vou votar para o intervalo mais baixo (entre 41 e 42 ºC). Só o final do mês pode estragar a minha previsão, pois nos próximos 10 dias o tempo parece que vai continuar morno.






European Centre for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts


----------



## Relâmpago (12 Ago 2007 às 18:18)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

Olá a todos

Bem, parece-me que neste mês de Agosto não iremos ter as temperaturas tão altas esperadas. Talvez lá para Setembro...

Em todo caso, espero que não venham mais vagas de calor extremo e prolongadas, pois quem sofre com isso são as pessoas com menos defesas, nomeadamente idosos, crianças e quem sofra de alguma doença de certo modo  potenciada pelo calor extremo. Por outro lado temos o flagelo dos incêndios.

Torço para que essas vagas de calor não tenham lugar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Ago 2007 às 19:17)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

Também torço por isso, até penso que há hipoteses de termos um final de Agosto bastante instável! Vou aguardar por mais certezas!


----------



## papithor (19 Ago 2007 às 02:33)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

Tb votei na 1ª opção.
Pelas previsões acho que mui dificlmnt teremos valores superiores a tal.
But...


----------



## mocha (31 Ago 2007 às 22:23)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

vencedores? quem foram os que acertaram nesta sondagem?


----------



## Minho (31 Ago 2007 às 23:28)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*

Eu cá acho que só quem se absteve é que ganhou


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Set 2007 às 00:22)

*Re: Temp. Máx. Agosto/2007*



Minho disse:


> Eu cá acho que só quem se absteve é que ganhou



É verdade...parabéns aos vencedores... 
De qualquer forma, o último dia de Agosto já foi mais quente.
Quanto ao mês de Setembro, já devemos contar com algum calor, principalmente no início.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2007 às 00:04)

Enquanto não é publicado o relatório mensal do IM, vão valendo os 41 ºC às 16h00 do dia 4 de Agosto na Amareleja que, com quase toda a garantia, terá sido mesmo assim aquém do valor máximo absoluto registado naquele dia em Portugal Continental.
Esperemos mais alguns dias.


----------



## Minho (27 Set 2007 às 23:15)

Pelos dados ofciais do IM, os vencedores desta aposta foram os 6 felizardos que votaram no intervalo ">= 42 e <43"  com os 42ºC na Amareleja







Fonte


----------

